# Sticky  Show Us Threads.....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This was originally posted by *Sethwas* a while back to clean up and easily find these threads. Thanks Seth! 

So if you need to find one of the threads....look here.



Sethwas said:


> I put together the "show us" threads asking for specific parts. It will be like a yearbook, but for your car. Since they will inevitably get buried in the forum, (there are too many to all be made stickies, and they definately won't get their own category) I made this list of them.
> Please respond with requests for a
> "show us" category.


Seth

grille:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20165&highlight=show+us+your

chrome halos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20164&highlight=show+us+your

stealth halos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20167&highlight=show+us+your

indiglos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20170&highlight=show+us+your

big brakes:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20168&highlight=show+us+your

painted/polished valve cover:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20163&highlight=show+us+your

engine bay:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21595&highlight=show+us+your

seats:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21004&highlight=show+us+your

center dash area:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20205&highlight=show+us+your

non-stock exhaust:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21594&highlight=show+us+your

fog/driving lights:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20202&highlight=show+us+your

painted rear reflector:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20169&highlight=show+us+your

rims1 (not exactly a 'show us' but close):
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15691&highlight=show+us+your+rims

rims2:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21740

keys:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=180475#post180475

trunk:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28054


----------

